# Suckers?



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

Anyone in Ohio have any luck catching suckers on hook and line? I have caught them before in Ontario on jigs, however when Ive found them here in creeks and streams, I've not had any luck. Just was wondering if anyone has any tips on how to get them to bite. Thanks !


----------



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

I use a cast net


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Caught a few hogs and whites over the years but never consistently. 

The only time I ever get consistent suckers is red horse at the Maumee near the end of the walleye run.

Man do red horse suckers fight good.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have always caught them in small creeks with a small hook (size 10 or 12), some red worms, and a split shot. Used to use them for bait all the time, and were fun to catch on ultra light. Its more efficient to use a cast net now. They are really spooky sometimes, especially in low, clear water. I would usually just fish the deeper, slower holes for them. You will also pick up chubs, small carp, sunfish this way too. Was always a good way to pass a morning catching bait for cat fishing at night.


----------

